# Kockums GP 822



## hellbilly (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I've just brought a new toy!







It's a Kockums GP 822 processor and is fitted with a telescopic delimber/saw combo.

All I know is that it's got a Ford 6cyl Diesel, proper syncromesh gearbox, dual direction drive, ZF planetary axles, permanent 4x4(?), PTO for main hydraulic pump.

I like to know more about these machines, especially where the gearboxes were sourced from, what type of diffs are in the axles and whether the suffer from transmission wind up if driven on the road for any distance!

Thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## drythropple (Dec 23, 2013)

Do you have any pics of the delimber?


----------

